# Gastroplus.  hmm.



## Nudibranch (25 November 2014)

Not being funny but can anyone tell me what the active ingredients are in Gastroplus? Struggling to see what the high price tag is for.


----------



## popsdosh (26 November 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Not being funny but can anyone tell me what the active ingredients are in Gastroplus? Struggling to see what the high price tag is for.
		
Click to expand...

[Content removed]


----------



## Scatterbrain (26 November 2014)

I tried this product as it was always being raved about, by the same usernames on here, as being some miracle cure for both stomach and hind gut ulcers. What a complete waste of £200 for a months supply. Didn't make any noticeable difference whatsoever. Then the owner of the company tried to flog me another month's supply of some "special formula" along with some "calmer cookies" for some more £££s. 
The ingredients are listed as cinnamon, ginger, turmeric (all spices...yeah great for gastric discomfort?!) plus a few other things. I reckon you could easily purchase these ingredients for around £20 and make your own. But I wouldn't as it didn't work. 
The person who was the main promoter on here "Lucky Lady",  has now been banned but who's to say she doesn't use several usernames? Not impressed.


----------



## Primitive Pony (26 November 2014)

From the website: INGREDIENTS: CINNAMON, GINGER, SCHISANDRA, LICORICE, TUMERIC, VITAMINS AND PROVITAMINS ( CHOLINE BITARTRATE, VITAMIN C, VITAMIN E, FOLIC ACID, BIOTIN, B-1/THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE, B2/RIBOFLAVIN, NIACINAMIDE, B-5, B-6, B-12 ), AMINO ACIDS (L-ARGININE, L-ALANINE, AMINO ACID, L-CYSTEINE, L-HISTIDINE ), FLAVOURINGS (L-GLUTAMIC ACID)

I should that a good multivitamin or indeed something like spirulina would cover all the vitamins, and the herbs can all be bought separately.


----------



## fusspot (26 November 2014)

I am somebody that has been using these products for well over a year and can honestly say that after having spent £3,500.00 with the vets for scoping,Gastroguard and other treatments to then have my horse start to show symptoms again within 6 months-an exclusion on the Insurance-using other forms of treatment-I was at my wits end and to be quite honest if this product had been a £1000.00-I would have paid it to get the results I have.I have nothing to do with the company so please don't think I am just advertising.I was completely at my wits end and this product turned my boy around-He was on all Ulcer Friendly feed,supplements,ad lib hay,non stressed-you name it he has it all-kept privately at my home and done totally by me.He is now on the Maintenance with Calmer and still fantastic-competing affiliated with fantastic results-has 21 points from 5 tests-was lucky to even finish a test before even dumping me in the middle of one test-which has never happened in 20 years of competing.It may not work for a lot of people but there are also masses out there that this product does work for-as in everything in life-not everything works for everybody and it would be a very boring world if it did!.As for the cost-a months supply is a lot cheaper than a months supply of GG or alternative and whereas his supplements were costing me £80 a month and not doing the job after a few months-there maintenance costs £88 for 10 weeks supply-a major saving,a happy horse enjoying his life and work and a very happy owner!.The one question I would ask a lot of people-do they actually know that there animal has the condition they are trying to treat it for-only way you know for definite is by scoping-if you haven't scoped you don't know and so cannot say a product hasn't worked when they don't even know if they are treating it for the correct thing.A few people have come back after asking the questions convinced the horse had Ulcers and how to treat-when investigated they had no ulcers but had issues with Hocks/Stifle or something else-when treated the horse was happy.How many using it are really going to be competing under FEI rules that use it,I have actually checked the products with my vets and BD and they are all very happy with it,racehorses are always being tested and trainers are not going to risk feeding something not allowed especially after all the recent allegations.Its all fine saying buy the ingredients,you work out the correct amount to get the right result-and my horses are all fed good quality feed,hay and vitamins and minerals so sadly for some it's not that straightforward.Apologies for the essay but it does upset me when people shoot something down just because it hasn't worked for them.As I said not everything works for everyone and I know compared to a lot of other Ulcer Supplements/Feeds,it is not anymore expensive-I would say the same about anything similar not just this one.


----------



## GermanyJo (26 November 2014)

fusspot said:



			I am somebody that has been using these products for well over a year and can honestly say that after having spent £3,500.00 with the vets for scoping,Gastroguard and other treatments to then have my horse start to show symptoms again within 6 months-an exclusion on the Insurance-using other forms of treatment-I was at my wits end and to be quite honest if this product had been a £1000.00-I would have paid it to get the results I have.I have nothing to do with the company so please don't think I am just advertising.I was completely at my wits end and this product turned my boy around-He was on all Ulcer Friendly feed,supplements,ad lib hay,non stressed-you name it he has it all-kept privately at my home and done totally by me.He is now on the Maintenance with Calmer and still fantastic-competing affiliated with fantastic results-has 21 points from 5 tests-was lucky to even finish a test before even dumping me in the middle of one test-which has never happened in 20 years of competing.It may not work for a lot of people but there are also masses out there that this product does work for-as in everything in life-not everything works for everybody and it would be a very boring world if it did!.As for the cost-a months supply is a lot cheaper than a months supply of GG or alternative and whereas his supplements were costing me £80 a month and not doing the job after a few months-there maintenance costs £88 for 10 weeks supply-a major saving,a happy horse enjoying his life and work and a very happy owner!.The one question I would ask a lot of people-do they actually know that there animal has the condition they are trying to treat it for-only way you know for definite is by scoping-if you haven't scoped you don't know and so cannot say a product hasn't worked when they don't even know if they are treating it for the correct thing.A few people have come back after asking the questions convinced the horse had Ulcers and how to treat-when investigated they had no ulcers but had issues with Hocks/Stifle or something else-when treated the horse was happy.How many using it are really going to be competing under FEI rules that use it,I have actually checked the products with my vets and BD and they are all very happy with it,racehorses are always being tested and trainers are not going to risk feeding something not allowed especially after all the recent allegations.Its all fine saying buy the ingredients,you work out the correct amount to get the right result-and my horses are all fed good quality feed,hay and vitamins and minerals so sadly for some it's not that straightforward.Apologies for the essay but it does upset me when people shoot something down just because it hasn't worked for them.As I said not everything works for everyone and I know compared to a lot of other Ulcer Supplements/Feeds,it is not anymore expensive-I would say the same about anything similar not just this one.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ agree with this


----------



## Nudibranch (26 November 2014)

Ok...but the active ingredients? I know the list of ingredients is on the website. And I know some people claim it does miracles. However I am asking what the active ingredients are, ie which ones are preventing/healing ulcers?

I have an ex racer who responds well to omeprezole and turnout, so I have no intention of buying any Gastroplus. But the claims made about it concern me a bit given the price tag.


----------



## fusspot (26 November 2014)

Surely as long as you have found what works for your horse-what does it matter what is in it as you have no intention in using it so the price should really not worry you!.A lot of people use Releve-apparently quite expensive and a lot don't eat it-I have no intention in using it so really don't worry about its price or ingredients!


----------



## GermanyJo (27 November 2014)

My understanding is the action differs from gastroguard, GG reduces/blocks the production of acid in the stomach, this can end up causing hind gut issues as some acid is needed for digestion...GP increases secretions of stomach/gut lining which then provides protection from acid....probably very unscientific, but was my understanding, not sure which particular ingredient triggers this (or combination),  but I know the product is manufactured in US, so i am presuming apart from the development costs and manufacturing costs, there is also the shipping from US and import tax to cover in the price.


----------



## Nudibranch (27 November 2014)

Well, gastric ulcers are treated the same way in humans and horses, so I wont repeat what my husband says about the product's claims. He is a surgeon, so I tend to trust his medical opinion 

My concern is someone might read these claims and decide to have a go at diy treatment rather than use the vet. Omeprazole is a proton inhibitor, it reduces not blocks acid secretion. It does not cause hindgut ulcers. I would imagine there could be repercussions from selling a product on the back of false 'medical' information!


----------



## Kelpie (27 November 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Well, gastric ulcers are treated the same way in humans and horses, so I wont repeat what my husband says about the product's claims. He is a surgeon, so I tend to trust his medical opinion 

My concern is someone might read these claims and decide to have a go at diy treatment rather than use the vet. Omeprazole is a proton inhibitor, it reduces not blocks acid secretion. It does not cause hindgut ulcers. I would imagine there could be repercussions from selling a product on the back of false 'medical' information!
		
Click to expand...


I've always wanted to ask this..... but would over the counter human ant-acids therefore be of any assistance to horses with ulcers? (if fed in sufficient quantities....)?  (sorry if this is a dumb question!0


----------



## GermanyJo (28 November 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Well, gastric ulcers are treated the same way in humans and horses, so I wont repeat what my husband says about the product's claims. He is a surgeon, so I tend to trust his medical opinion 

My concern is someone might read these claims and decide to have a go at diy treatment rather than use the vet. Omeprazole is a proton inhibitor, it reduces not blocks acid secretion. It does not cause hindgut ulcers. I would imagine there could be repercussions from selling a product on the back of false 'medical' information!
		
Click to expand...

Gastroguard was not long term helping my horse, I got the clinical trial data from equine science before considering using and had my vet here in Germany check it to see if the science made sense or not, (she had done her masters on ulcers in horses and explained the draw backs to gastroguard) she said the trial data looked ok and to give it a try. For MY horse it worked and turned him round....not saying it works for all, but she was extremely impressed with the results. Did you request the trial data information?


----------



## Scatterbrain (28 November 2014)

Fusspot, how do you know there are "masses out there that this product does work for"? There are 4 usernames that constantly promote this product, yourself, Germanyjo, fuzzle and ceylon. I'd hardly say 4 usermanes on here out of the thousands of forum members is masses of satisfied customers?
Kelpie in answer to your question, yes, ranitidine bought over the counter does indeed work but you'll have to buy large quantities. Your vet can prescribe the higher dose 150mg tablets though.


----------



## GermanyJo (28 November 2014)

Sorry for commenting on posts when someone is asking what people have found to work, not sure if you are insinuating that I am somehow connected with the company....I naively thought it was ok to share a success story about a product when people asked for experiences.


----------



## fusspot (28 November 2014)

I am actually not just referring to this Forum-look at others and there own website and you will see what I mean.We are allowed our opinion and if you believe in something you stand up for it.Nudibranch seems to have a real thing about this product and going against it-her choice but personally I would be very careful about what you say you know about a product and its legality without major backup to your claims.There is a feed I am interested in,nothing online to show its Sugar/Starch content-so what-have I come on here shooting it down for no product detail even though it claims this and that-No!


----------



## Nudibranch (28 November 2014)

Yup, same 4 names indeed.....


----------



## fusspot (28 November 2014)

Nudibranch-this is my last reply on here because in all honesty it is getting a bit ridiculous and life is far too short to have an online argument about something they will probably never agree on.I think you have made your feelings quite clear about how you feel about this product but if you post on an Open Forum across the Country/World you have to accept that people will agree and disagree with you-that is what most Forums do-create debate.Sadly as this forum and this topic is showing-a lot of people will not accept others views and it starts to get out of hand.You say your husband/partner is a Surgeon-I myself know 3 Surgeons and in conversations in the past they have all said that at times you have to agree to disagree and walk away-even down to the way one may perform an op compared to them.You for your own reasons really do not like this product and maybe you should ring the Company owner who is lovely and will talk-and just put your concerns and ask your questions so she can answer them directly to you.You in another thread have stated that you do not even know if your horse even has Ulcers-maybe get that sorted first.I am out of here and hope you get to the root of whatever maybe causing your horses symptoms.


----------



## GermanyJo (28 November 2014)

Nudibranch.. you did not answer if you had requested the clinical trail data ? .. did you ?


----------



## Kelpie (28 November 2014)

Scatterbrain said:



			Kelpie in answer to your question, yes, ranitidine bought over the counter does indeed work but you'll have to buy large quantities. Your vet can prescribe the higher dose 150mg tablets though.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## Nudibranch (28 November 2014)

No. Omeprazole works on gastric ulcers and as I have posted elsewhere has worked well on my horse. Fusspot you are far too aggressive in your defence to be a mere innocent bystander and you and your aliases are the only people who have tried to defend the product. Rather odd. Anyway since the omeprazole is tried, tested and prescribed by
actual vets I will stick to it. And in response to your comment about not actually knowing, my vet recommended an omeprazole trial as the symptoms were so glaringly obvious and it avoided an invasive investigation ie scoping.
Final thought, my husband is indeed a surgeon and consultant, your tone is somewhat unecessary and you make a slightly threatening post about being very, very careful... again all rather odd from someone with no apparent connections.
Anyway since I have seen no convincing response to my original question I consider the matter closed.


----------



## GermanyJo (29 November 2014)

Again, have you requested the clinical trial data? I find it offensive that you are insinuating I am someone's alias...I have no connection with the company involved and if you read my post you will have seen that I wrote my vet checked the clinical trial data before advising me to try it. Sorry, but your reactions are making it look more like you have a personal vendetta against the company, you say you horse is doing well on the medication advised by your vet, I am pleased for you and your horse, unfortunately that did not help my horse sufficiently, which is why I and my vet searched for alternatives.
If you really want to find out how this product works and don't just want to knock it, then I suggest AGAIN, request the clinical trial data as I did.


----------



## onemoretime (29 November 2014)

I found the calmer cookies made my horse worse.  Tried them twice and both times he was silly when out at an event, bucking and not listening.  Best calmer I have found is Global Herbs TB Calmer.


----------



## fuzzle (29 November 2014)

My horse had major glandular ulcers and was diagnosed  by a vet and had vets medical advise and treatment  she spent 2 months on gastroguard , antespin and 10 days anti biotics  she was still sick and had colic every night, my vet told me to research anything to do with ulcers and i worked with her to try and find something that would help or work, i came across gastroplus and spoke to my vet whom spoke to the company and they faxed over there clinical  trials which they did in the USA she was happy for me to give it ago, which i did for the sake of £200 or PTS, i had 2 months course of this due to her been in such a bad way and hey been 18 months now not one colic and she is riding and competing but on very very stricked maintenance  and routine  and no stress which helps too. Im grateful of this stuff has my horse is with me today. xxx


----------



## Ozzie H (30 November 2014)

I am another huge supporter of gastroplus and have had a lot of interest from my vet on the successful treatment of 9 horses so far. Some were scoped and treated initially with omeprosole which failed to allievuate the symptoms others were just treated for obvious signs of ulcers with gastroplus.  ALL 9 have made a full recovery. 
Surely this forum is about helping people and their equine partners by sharing positive experiences and first hand knowledge of products you used with success we all want the best for our animals that's for sure


----------



## catembi (1 December 2014)

Did nothing for mine, & I also did the special formula & calmer cookies.  He was looking wretched (did the scoping/gg etc thing first - no difference) & the horse whisperer said that the special formula was making him feel queasy, so I took him off it & he cheered up.

Still haven't got to the bottom of how to fix mine - he is a medical mystery.

T x


----------



## Nudibranch (1 December 2014)

Ozzie H said:



			I am another huge supporter of gastroplus and have had a lot of interest from my vet on the successful treatment of 9 horses so far. Some were scoped and treated initially with omeprosole which failed to allievuate the symptoms others were just treated for obvious signs of ulcers with gastroplus.  ALL 9 have made a full recovery. 
Surely this forum is about helping people and their equine partners by sharing positive experiences and first hand knowledge of products you used with success we all want the best for our animals that's for sure
		
Click to expand...

Right. What's that - one post? Coincidence or what....

I wouldn't find these blatant promotional attempts so irritating if they didn't continually try and discredit a tried and tested cure, i.e. omeprazole. [Content removed].


----------



## Ozzie H (1 December 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Right. What's that - one post? Coincidence or what....

I wouldn't find these blatant promotional attempts so irritating if they didn't continually try and discredit a tried and tested cure, i.e. omeprazole. Then attempt to claim a rubbish herbal concoction will work instead. There, I've said it. Go push the button, I care not. I just hope people might think twice before believing the poor "science" behind it and that includes some seriously spurious data. The internet is rife with faux medical products in both the human and animal world, and playing on peoples' worries and fears by selling snake oil is in my opinion despicable.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've made you're feelings quite clear. However individuals will always make their own mind up and sometimes vets don't have all the answers and pharmaceutical drugs don't work in all cases. Both sides are profiting from this either way and both are trying to achieve the same thing. Personally I have tried both ways and know which one I prefer, there will always be those who are sceptical but for those who are struggling with the veterinary route theeel is this option it is the individuals choice for me my results speak for themselves 

Also I have had a case where gastroplus wasn't succesful initially in this case the horse had a liver problem (diagnosed by a vet) once this was resolved gastroplus worked wonders. So perhaps in unsucessful cases their is more going on than just ulcers horses internal systems are so complicated.


----------



## Scatterbrain (2 December 2014)

Welcome to HHO forum Ozzie H.

That's exactly what Deborah from Equine Science said to me when I complained Gastroplus wasn't making any difference whatsoever. She told me to get a blood sample taken and to send it to Equine Science to be analysed. Absolutely no chance i was trusting this company any further. Blood test was checked by my own very competent vet and there were no abnormalities found. No tapeworm blocking the absorption of Gastroplus as suggested,and no liver issues.


----------



## popsdosh (2 December 2014)

Ozzie H said:



			I think you've made you're feelings quite clear. Howeve r individuals will always make their own mind up and sometimes vets don't have all the answers and pharmaceutical drugs don't work in all cases. Both sides are profiting from this either way and both are trying to achieve the same thing. Personally I have tried both ways and know which one I prefer, there will always be those who are sceptical but for those who are struggling with the veterinary route theeel is this option it is the individuals choice for me my results speak for themselves 

Also I have had a case where gastroplus wasn't succesful initially in this case the horse had a liver problem (diagnosed by a vet) once this was resolved gastroplus worked wonders. So perhaps in unsucessful cases their is more going on than just ulcers horses internal systems are so complicated.
		
Click to expand...

OMG another new poster that we must welcome to HH forums! They must feel so strongly that people are running down the product thats been their horses salvation.Lol
May I suggest if you have nine horses that have such bad ulcers that GG does not work you may have a management issue! If you enjoy being ripped off for a product that costs pence to formulate good luck . They trade and target people that will try anything especially if a vet is not involved!
My real issue is with the way these products are marketed and misleading claims ie none of their products contain any banned substance under FEI or JC rules however under both codes most of their products are illegal to use as any performance enhancing substance detectable or not are banned! However that makes the huge assumption that any of them work!!!


----------



## Caramac71 (2 December 2014)

popsdosh said:



			My real issue is with the way these products are marketed and misleading claims ie none of their products contain any banned substance under FEI or JC rules however under both codes most of their products are illegal to use as any performance enhancing substance detectable or not are banned! However that makes the huge assumption that any of them work!!!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance, but do the calmer cookies contain any banned substance? We've been using these when traveling our young horse and they are the only instant calmer that actually seem to make a difference with her. She's not competing yet and when she is it won't be at a level where anyone's going to test! But I don't like to think we are giving something we shouldn't.


----------



## GermanyJo (2 December 2014)

I don't think you are reading my posts completely ... I have not once 'rubbished' and 'discredited' omeprazole .. as you can see from any of the threads on here about Ulcers, there are many things which people have tried and found worked for their horse, which may not be effective on another horse. I have also seen horses very successfully treated with GG .. but , as you can also see from threads on here, it is not always (in some cases .. note I am not saying never) 100% successful long term. 
I can only report what I found with my horse which did not respond 100% when given GG or the omeprazole which we ordered from the US. 
If you want proof that I am not some 'alias' and a promoter , feel free to contact me via PM  I can then provide you with  as much detail as you would like , or else perhaps contact Mistatiger on here .. she can confirm that I really do exist and no .. I do not work for any Equine related company. I live in Germany and I did quite enjoy keeping up with what was going on in the UK via this forum, but some of the threads on here are starting to leave a bad taste in the mouth and I can now fully understand why many many people have stopped coming on here 





Nudibranch said:



			Right. What's that - one post? Coincidence or what....

I wouldn't find these blatant promotional attempts so irritating if they didn't continually try and discredit a tried and tested cure, i.e. omeprazole. Then attempt to claim a rubbish herbal concoction will work instead. There, I've said it. Go push the button, I care not. I just hope people might think twice before believing the poor "science" behind it and that includes some seriously spurious data. The internet is rife with faux medical products in both the human and animal world, and playing on peoples' worries and fears by selling snake oil is in my opinion despicable.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ceylon (2 December 2014)

I have to say I am surprised this thread has gone on as long as it has - everybody is entitled to their opinion without being slagged off for it and if it worked for my boy why can't I say so without having to put up with some of these comments I don't know.  Nobody is enjoying this particularly and it is just spoiling it for others.  Forums I believe are for people to express and share their thoughts and opinions without having to feel intimidated - that is my understanding of it.  Anyway what works for one may not work for another that is life and if you can't stop being so negative I will report this to the appropriate people.


----------



## Ozzie H (2 December 2014)

So what was the final outcome did you get to the bottom of the problem ? Just interested there are so many different situations


----------



## Ozzie H (2 December 2014)

Ozzie H said:



			So what was the final outcome did you get to the bottom of the problem ? Just interested there are so many different situations
		
Click to expand...

This was meant for scatterbrain


----------



## Ozzie H (2 December 2014)

ceylon said:



			I have to say I am surprised this thread has gone on as long as it has - everybody is entitled to their opinion without being slagged off for it and if it worked for my boy why can't I say so without having to put up with some of these comments I don't know.  Nobody is enjoying this particularly and it is just spoiling it for others.  Forums I believe are for people to express and share their thoughts and opinions without having to feel intimidated - that is my understanding of it.  Anyway what works for one may not work for another that is life and if you can't stop being so negative I will report this to the appropriate people.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree and a point I was trying to make politely earlier in the thread. 
Just to clarify the 9 hirses mentioned in my previous post were not all mine and are not all based on my yard some of them were clients horses. There really is no need to get personal as I said earlier we all want the best for our horses.


----------



## Scatterbrain (2 December 2014)

Hi Ozzie H,
               Yes, I got to the bottom of the problem. My boy was scoped and found to have gastric ulcers which were successfully treated with Peptizole  (cheaper version of Gastroguard.... 1 syringe treats 700kg , so as my boy only weighs 500kg, 1 months supply on full dose only costs £400 which I'm happy to pay for a product my vet recommends). I use a maintenance product called Feedmark Gastric Comfort on a daily basis and Ranitidine 1.5 hour before I ride.


----------



## popsdosh (2 December 2014)

Caramac71 said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but do the calmer cookies contain any banned substance? We've been using these when traveling our young horse and they are the only instant calmer that actually seem to make a difference with her. She's not competing yet and when she is it won't be at a level where anyone's going to test! But I don't like to think we are giving something we shouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

Any calmer of any sort is expressly banned for use at competition under FEI rules it is the intent that is in contravention of FEI rules and not the substance per se. This is what annoys me when any manufacturer states that there product does not contain any substance that is banned as they are being economical with the truth. Owners believe when they see that statement that it is safe to use it . However that is not the case!
When I say FEI rules that also means under any of the affiliated disciplines!
I really hope nobody views this as defamatory as it appears my previous post did, funny that!


----------



## sunleychops (2 December 2014)

popsdosh said:



			Any calmer of any sort is expressly banned for use at competition under FEI rules
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Ozzie H (2 December 2014)

Scatterbrain said:



			Hi Ozzie H,
               Yes, I got to the bottom of the problem. My boy was scoped and found to have gastric ulcers which were successfully treated with Peptizole  (cheaper version of Gastroguard.... 1 syringe treats 700kg , so as my boy only weighs 500kg, 1 months supply on full dose only costs £400 which I'm happy to pay for a product my vet recommends). I use a maintenance product called Feedmark Gastric Comfort on a daily basis and Ranitidine 1.5 hour before I ride.
		
Click to expand...

Great glad you got it all sorted thanks for the info


----------



## popsdosh (2 December 2014)

chrisritch said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

If you think thats the case read this and see if you still think that !
It is from the FEI regulations on clean sport which is also adopted by all the disciplines.


Persons administering a herbal or so called natural product to a horse or pony for health reasons or to affect its performance, having been informed that the plant origin of its ingredients do not violate the FEI regulations, may have been misinformed.

The use of any herbal or natural product to affect the performance of a horse or pony in a calming (tranquilising) or an energising (stimulant) manner is expressly forbidden by FEI regulations. The use of a calming product during competition may also have important safety consequences.


----------



## Troggy (3 December 2014)

My horse was on Gastroplus for 3 weeks and due to his behaviour on the ground and ridden getting more erratic and dangerous whilst on GP I had him scoped today, grade 2 ulcers. Now on a different course of treatment, already seems more settled. I no longer have insurance money so feel I have wasted the best part of £300 along with making my horse very uncomfortable and also risking my health with his ridden behaviour. Have to say I feel slightly cheated as the marketing does lead you to believe it's the magic potion to cure all. I understand it may work for some, but the marketing is very misleading IMO


----------



## popsdosh (5 December 2014)

Nice to hear your experiences!
I was beginning to think we were in the minority here


----------



## sunleychops (5 December 2014)

I enquired about it when mine had been diagnosed with a grade 3 linear ulcer as was just looking round as the vet supplement was £86.66 a pop for something they just rebrand with their own sticker and costs a fraction of that. She wouldn't tell me the price of it? Was I just supposed to order and wait for my credit card bill to arrive?

Also I'm now giving a bespoke supplement from Hack Up a go  I'd go down that route if i were you rather than feed your horse spices and bloody Licorice! May aswell give him a curry and a bag of allsorts.


----------



## Nudibranch (5 December 2014)

Tut tut, dont criticise the Gastroplus now people, you'll irritate the button pushers....


----------



## popsdosh (5 December 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Tut tut, dont criticise the Gastroplus now people, you'll irritate the button pushers....
		
Click to expand...

I know but I just cant help it !!!! Glad im not alone then having been shown a yellow card!!! LOL at least the button pushings more effective than the product!!!


----------



## Nudibranch (5 December 2014)

Lol, its probably not...my removed post has been quoted by several of the alter egos so its still visible.

And still no answer, what is the active ingredient? Or is it offensive to ask?


----------



## popsdosh (5 December 2014)

All the worry over my infraction has given me ulcers!  Guess I know what not to go for!!!!


----------



## Nari (5 December 2014)

chrisritch said:



			I enquired about it when mine had been diagnosed with a grade 3 linear ulcer as was just looking round as the vet supplement was £86.66 a pop for something they just rebrand with their own sticker and costs a fraction of that. She wouldn't tell me the price of it? Was I just supposed to order and wait for my credit card bill to arrive?

Also I'm now giving a bespoke supplement from Hack Up a go  I'd go down that route if i were you rather than feed your horse spices and bloody Licorice! May aswell give him a curry and a bag of allsorts.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mind? I nearly choked on my dinner at "curry & a bag of allsorts"!


----------



## popsdosh (8 December 2014)

oops


----------



## honetpot (8 December 2014)

I can not understand why anyone would give themselves or their horses anything that has not a clinical trial.
  Most of these 'natural' uppers, downers, go fasters, healers what ever, a marketed as food supplements so they get round the drug regulations, so it they have not to undergo stringent testing that all drugs that your vet or doctor prescribes, which cost money and takes years. So why are they so expensive? Someone somewhere is making loads of money and I suggest its the people that pay for the marketing.
  Now we have all tried natural remedies in our time but the big but is they cost very little, herbs are cheap you can buy them by the sack load if you google hard enough. 
  Here's a thought. Every time you do not use a licensed medicine, which may seem expensive but actually has been tested as likely to be effective and deemed safe,  the drug companies are loosing money, I know its sad, but they are their to make money so less R&D will go in to developing new medicines that are safe and effective. I am old enough to remember when apart from bute and a couple of antibiotics there was little to treat your horse with.


----------



## GermanyJo (8 December 2014)

But there has been clinical trials, I have been asking if anyone requested them, but don't seem to get an answer. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I did not try it until my vet had had a look at the trial data. Not sure why there is such a fuss about it, there are many different things that work for different horses, and at the end no one is forced to try anything. I for one had a positive result, but as it seems you are not allowed to say that on this forum without being accused of being an alias, I will leave it there


----------



## Scatterbrain (9 December 2014)

I don't want or need to see "clinical trial data" or their "testimonials". At the end of the day, it's a bag of vastly overpriced spices claimed to cure both stomach and hind gut ulcers. Utter nonsense in my experience. I feel I was fooled into buying it by the constant free promotion the company receives on this site. Not impressed.


----------



## MissTyc (9 December 2014)

Never heard of the product. 

Have checked Veterinary journals out of interest and can't find any research. If the "clinical trials" are unpublished then they are worthless ... more to the point, I have clearly been doing forums "wrong" my whole life. Apparently one needs to keep an eye on many forums of which one is not a member, wait for a thread that related to a topic/product one feels strongly about, and then join the forum to defend said topic/product. Better get Googling. I reeeeeeally swear by  Bewer's Yeast instead of expensive probiotics. I'm going to go find some anti-Brewer's Yeast naysayers, join their forum and tell them how it saved my life.


----------



## GermanyJo (9 December 2014)

ok.. so I am a liar as well as an alias Scatterbrain.. thanks for clearing that up for me. Next time some comments on other products on here that worked for them but does not work for me I know how to react after seeing how this has developed ......


----------



## Nudibranch (9 December 2014)

*waits for everyone else to receive warnings for not agreeing that Gastroplus is a super duper wonderful cure-all genuine treatment for ulcers*
Hmmm....


----------



## Rocky01 (10 December 2014)

I have to say I find this thread slightly ridiculous. Like all products it has obviously worked for some and not for others. People should be able to post positive reviews of products and negative reviews (though negative comments from people who haven't actually tried it seem a bit unfair to the company). There are feeds that my boy reacts to and does very poorly on but I don't say they are bad products as other people have amazing good results, I do however say my boy didn't do well. On the other hand where there are products I've found good I should be able to say without fear of backlash. And for the record I've looked at the products concerned pretty seriously (was considering them for my boys but actually they're okay without) but otherwise have absolutely no connections.


----------



## Scatterbrain (10 December 2014)

Of course people can post positive or negative reviews on products, we're all entitled to our opinion. It's the sheer volume of over the top reviews that certain usernames post, that raises eyebrows. Take the time to do a search on gastroplus using the search feature on here, and you'll get the drift.


----------



## GermanyJo (10 December 2014)

you are completely missing the point and deliberately not reading posts correctly ..but hey ho .. 





Nudibranch said:



			*waits for everyone else to receive warnings for not agreeing that Gastroplus is a super duper wonderful cure-all genuine treatment for ulcers*
Hmmm....
		
Click to expand...


----------

